# Pk380



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

Anybody got one of these? How do you like it? How does it shoot? How is the trigger?

Thanks!:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not think they have hit the sales floor yet


----------



## wmo67 (May 25, 2007)

Received email from walther the other day stating PK380 will not be avaible for several months.


----------



## xdmp22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ill be one of the first to own one, its pretty sweet!


----------



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

already got a friend of mine asking his suppliers for em, will let you guys know when i get any more info, but its looking more and more like mid-late march, hopefully i can get my hands on one of em up here in AK, not too long after you Conus Guys


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all,
Just saw the official info up at the Walter website for the PK380.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ategory_rn=43326&top_category=43326&training=

You may now proceed to read and drool!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i just saw one tonight and the first thing that i said was "omg its a p22 that shoots big bullets" well big compared to a .22, i miss my p22 greatly and im looking for somthing smaller than my glock 32 to carry this summer. i miss the way my walther shot and it was dead on at 25 yards.

let me know if anyone gets one and how you like it


----------



## buick1987gn (Jan 7, 2009)

Did you see one at a gun shop, are they available yet?


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter (May 16, 2009)

I was told by a factory personal that they would be coming out in Sept. or Oct.


----------



## jps37033 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG! Becky, look at that gun! 

I fell in love with th p22! The ergonimics, the size, the gun... period! I told my wife 50 times if one that if they could make this p22 in a bigger caliber, id buy 5! :smt1099

I have been searching the net all night trying to get all the info I can. That p22 was awesome. I carried in my pocket every day on walks and more just cause I could, it was combustible gunpowder, and it was a gun that I would trust my life on with my shot placement. 

A .380 in the same GUN!!!!!! Im soo stoked! :smt033

I am serious when I just told the wife that I am accepting that credit card Citi has been offering me so I can buy five. I am not joking. 

My only downfall is that I have seen "REALEASE DATES" from 2007 until now. Is it coming out????? :smt076


----------



## jps37033 (Aug 14, 2009)

PLEASE any info on a real release date? Are they really coming out?


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw the PK380 at the SHOT Show last January and the S&W/Walther reps were saying it would be out in late March. I called a S&W rep I know and he then said Sept. Still waiting. It felt just like a P22 in my hand at SHOT Show. Great CC piece for the wife.


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

S&W is going to start shipping production models of the PK380 later this month I hear form the rep. So far my fingers remain crossed.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I handled one at a local gun store. Very nice. NIB price $359.00. He had two left from six total.


----------

